# Electronic Predator Call



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

*Electronic Predator Call*​
Foxpro Wildfire ($300)990.00%Western Rivers Apache Pro ($299)00.00%Primos The Alpha Dogg ($279)110.00%


----------



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

Just wanted to post a pole on here to see what electronic predator call uall on here used or want to use.

Im not in the market for one just wanting to know what would be the best if i did get one sometime.

The three calls are all around the same price.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm a foxpro fan, they make quality calls and stand behind them.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Foxpro, there is no better!


----------



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

Yea thats the one i picked. but i like the look of the Alpha dogg The was the speakers fold up and the legs. But i hear the sound is much better with foxpros

The apache pro comes with a careing case, 400 preloaded sounds and a decoy for the same price.* But like i said theres nothing better then foxpro.*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My friends sos1inmesa and 220swift own alpha doggs and as far as i know they have not had any problems. I've hunted with Sos and heard his, it sounds good, has lots of volume a good remote, it seems to be a good caller.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm sold on the Alpha Dogg. Great volume and remote has very good distance. Primos is still working on a mp3 labeling issue. I haven't check for an update in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I like foxpro, called lots of dogs with em and have had no issues. But I have never used the Alpha Dog or Western Rivers, so I really can't compare them.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Foxpro is what I have now and love it. Used a Johnny Stewart call (or a friends) for a long time. Can't go wrong with either !


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

I have the FP Fury and am very happy with it....have called in yotes and racoon with it....on yea...hawks and crows also...lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Don't use either one of those, JS#4 I have.

There already is a poll about calls which includes other ones, just scroll down in the same forum and you'll see it, E-Callers.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't have any of these but I'm very happy with my Spitfire. It's enough volume for where I call and I like the compact unit and how easy it is to change the sounds.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

No secret here. I like Foxpro callers and the great company that stands behind them.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

I have a spitfire that works great, if I ever upgrade it will be another Foxpro. I like the company, customer service is the best, and their sound library is great.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Being a Field Staff Rep., I have used several different Fox Pro models. My favorite right now is their CS-24.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I really dont use an electronic that much and use an old Western Rivers Predation just to set by my decoy at low volume to try and distract the coyotes from me a little. But if I were to buy I think it would be Foxpro or the new Mojo Double trouble


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Rich Cronk said:


> Being a Field Staff Rep., I have used several different Fox Pro models. My favorite right now is their CS-24.


 Could you critique the differences or what makes it your favorite?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't own an E-call. I don't doubt their effectiveness. However, for me the fun in coyote hunting is hand/mouth calling. I find calling with my own energy more rewarding on a personal level. These days I think the most effective callers use both.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

I have a fox pro wildfire, I Luke it, the remote works well at 100 yards.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Could you critique the differences or what makes it your favorite?


----------------------------------------------------
The TOA speaker sounds better than the others to me, The CS-24 is powered up by five rechargable batteries compared to four in most of the others, which gives me more hours of calling on one charge. The CS-24 uses signal hopping technology for a remote control that does not need line of sight from remote to caller, and the remote control is reliable at longer ranges from the caller. The CS-24 also offers more preset buttons. Most of the other bells and whistles on a CS-24 are of no use to me personally. Having said all of this, I have taken my Firestorm out calling several times without a hitch. I have a "Fox Jack" decoy installed on that little caller, and the combo is still working fine.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> As a general rule do E callers give the same quality of sound as a well blown hand call?


------------------------
I believe so Stone, but in theory it is getting the sound out away from the hunter that makes the electronic caller more appealing.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I believe that with hand calls you can get more excitement in your sounds and even throw in some very high pitches as well, but Rich is correct about an E-caller getting the sound away from you. I think with hand calls to many call way to much and are sighted by coyotes before the caller ever sees them.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Rich Cronk said:


> ----------------------------------------------------
> The TOA speaker sounds better than the others to me, The CS-24 is powered up by five rechargable batteries compared to four in most of the others, which gives me more hours of calling on one charge. The CS-24 uses signal hopping technology for a remote control that does not need line of sight from remote to caller, and the remote control is reliable at longer ranges from the caller. The CS-24 also offers more preset buttons. Most of the other bells and whistles on a CS-24 are of no use to me personally. Having said all of this, I have taken my Firestorm out calling several times without a hitch. I have a "Fox Jack" decoy installed on that little caller, and the combo is still working fine.


-------------------------------------------------------
Correction!!!!! The CS-24 uses 10 batteries, not 5.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Rich Cronk said:


> I believe that with hand calls you can get more excitement in your sounds and even throw in some very high pitches as well, but Rich is correct about an E-caller getting the sound away from you. I think with hand calls to many call way to much and are sighted by coyotes before the caller ever sees them.


I'll second both of these posts, a hand call is so much more versatile, you can speed it up or slow it down use all the emotion you can. Many times I'll start with a ecall on low an then go to a hand call loud and leave the ecall on low to direct them as they come in after I've stopped with the hand call.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I'd agree with all the above. You ask to critigue what we like about our particular model?
I run a Foxpro Firestorm.
#1 It's programmable (able to use several different sound formats)
#2 rechargable (have never ran out of juice)
#3 easy to use (can do anything you want easily)
#4 loud (plenty volume for most hunting situations)
#5 fox-bang (has saved more than one hunt)
#6 LCD readout (I'm old and blind)
#7 light to carry (I don't like to carry a lot while hunting)
#8 long range remote (longer range than you need)
#9 it dosen't fall short of breath ( it will continue to play, even when you've gone into heart palpitations)


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

No, Stonegod they don't. The advantage is you get be away from the sound source. My opinion


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

I own an FP Spitfire and like it very well. But, I think that a mouth blown call is much more versatile. Seems most electronic sounds are to continuous to sound as realistic as one can be with a mouth blown call. Trying to pause an e call at the right time with a remote is tricky.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a FP spitfire as well, but the batteries have never gone dead in any of my hand calls.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

BondCoCoyote said:


> I have a FP spitfire as well, but the batteries have never gone dead in any of my hand calls.


When those batteries go out.... at least I won't about around anymore to care about it. LOL


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I run a Fox Pro Firestorm and carry hand calls as back-ups. Big thumbs up for the Foxpro for three reasons:
#1) I'm not an experienced hand caller for coyotes. I opt for the actual recording. 
#2) It gets the sound away from me, thus the animals attention away. 
#3) I'm not deaf yet, and I dislike the screaming in my ears. Reminds me of women on domestic calls.

For fox, I do think the Foxpro is a little cheating...but reds weren't born yesterday. I like how I can bring them in for shot and stop them w/out their focus on me. The e-caller allows me much more time for a close and accurate shot on reds compared with hand calls. Getting reds to come with any calls is not hard, getting a clean shot can be tricky. I can't count the number of reds I've mouth squeeked into stand while bowhunting, but the the number I've killed with a bow would probably only use up one hand.
RS, NattyB


----------

